# Too much rock?



## Southern Rebel (Nov 10, 2013)

So I have a 55gal that has been setup for several months, 3 or 4. I didn't have much texas holey rock in it but my mbuna were VERY active always swimming around. I recently added 200-300lb. of texas holey rock, 3 days ago and now they only swim around when I am at the tank. If I am away from the tank they are just sitting around the rocks/caves...Do I need to remove some rock? Here is a picture of before and after. btw I am going to changing the background to a black background soon


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow I am surprised you can fit 300 pounds of rock in a 55G especially since holey rock is full of holes so should be lighter.

I have only 250 pounds in my 72" tank and it looks just as full, LOL.

Anyway, they are SUPPOSED to hang around the rocks...I think your tank looks just right for mbuna.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

IMO, you might do better with a little less and some openings between rocks for caves.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd restack the rocks so that there are more caves and overhangs. It looks like a solid mass of rock, with little room within the stacks of rock for your fish to hide.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Without being able to really see it well, I'd take that very top rock off, and the far left one out.

I'd probably restack it so you have a little pile on each side, with a single rock in the middle. Then territories are a little more spread out and more open space in the middle to swim.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

hmm 200-300lb... I could understand if you said 200-240lbs.. but 200-300lbs on a guess? +) I don't doubt a 55 has the room for it but yeah IMO you have a bit too much. BUT!! in the end its your tank! :thumb:


----------



## Southern Rebel (Nov 10, 2013)

be sure to watch in 1080 HD. this may give you a better idea how the rocks are from the picture. thanks everyone


----------

